# KAV-NF fragt nach: Angelverbote FFH und Dorschschutz - Wir holen Stellungnahmen ein!



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*KAV-NF fragt nach beim LSFV-SH: Angelverbote FFH und Baglimit Dorsche!
Wir holen Stellungnahmen ein! ​*
Da ja leider die Glaubwürdigkeit des LSFV-SH bzw. seiner Geschäftsführer nur in begrenztem Maße vorhanden ist (wir berichteten:_* LSFV-SH: Lügen? Oder: Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt?*_, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) und der KAV-Nordfriesland auf seine Anfrage (siehe folgendes Posting) eine Antwort des Präsidenten vom LSFV-SH erhalten hat, die vielem widerspricht, was an Pressemeldungen und Veröffentlichungen seitens anderer Organisationen und von Politik(ern) veröffentlicht wurde, habe ich beschlossen, sowohl beim DFV wie auch bei der EGOH (bei den Herren Dr. Breckling (DFV) und Jens Meyer (EGOH)) nachzufragen, wie die von Präsident Heldt in seiner Antwort geschilderten Erlebnisse und Ergebnisse tatsächlich bzw. nach Sichtweise der Herren Dr. Breckling und Meyer abgelaufen sind. 

Denn im Gegensatz zu Herrn Heldt waren diese beiden Herren tatsächlich bei den diversen Sitzungen und Besprechungen selber anwesend.  

Herr Meyer hat seine Antwort bereits bis zum 30.09. zugesagt.

Sobald wir die Antworten haben, werden wir diese veröffentlichen, so dass sich jeder selber durch Gegenüberstellung mit den Aussagen von Präsident Heldt ein eigenes Bild machen kann.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote FFH und Baglimit Dorsche - Wir holen Stellungnahmen ein!*

*Resolution des DAFV zum Dorschschutz war den Gliederungen des DAFV unbekannt​*
Empfehle allen Interessierten am Thema mal die Seite vom Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland.

Offener Brief vom Vorsitzenden auch zum Thema Resolution (weil die auch nichts wussten vorher) und Antwort vom Präsi Heldt dazu.
http://www.kav-nf.de/

Interessant, dass die Darstellung des LSFV-SH-Präsis dabei Pressemeldungen von Politikern, Veröffentlichungen und Schreiben in Zeitungen und von der Initiative genauso widerspricht wie uns ebenso vorliegenden Mails von Minister Habeck...

Wer lügt, kann und will nicht nicht beurteilen..

*Bei so gegensätzlichen Darstellungen von LSFV-SH, Politikern und Initiative können aber KEINESFALLS ALLE recht haben...*

Jedenfalls hat sich mit dem "Offenen Brief" des KAV-NF bestätigt, dass selbst im direkt betroffenen Landesverband Schleswig Holstein kein Verein über diese Resolution im Namen von 620.000 organisierten Angelfischern auch nur INFORMIERT war, geschweige denn, dass zu so einer Resolution im Landesverband diskutiert oder abgestimmt wurde (MUSS also auch MIT den SHlern sein, sonst stimmt die Zahl eh hinten und vorne nicht)..

Dass der Kieler Adlatus Vollborn von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit ihr in Berlin im BMUB war, wurde in der Antwort von Präsident Heldt ausgeführt!

Nicht jedoch, dass dies alles ohne Absprache oder vorherige Information mit den anderen Beteiligten der Initiative um die EGOH und den DFV geschehen ist und Ergebnisse bis heute nicht vernünftig mit anderen Beteiligten kommuniziert wurden und immer noch Pressemitteilungen und Wortmeldungen unterwegs sind aus der Politik, die nahelegen, dass der DAFV sich Angelverbote im kleineren Rahmen vorstellen könne.

Empfehle Ungläubigen zur Überprüfung Anrufe bei Jens Meyer von der EGOH oder DR. Breckling vom DFV.

Dass bis heute Frau Dr. die auch vom LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm geforderte Distanzierung und Richtigstellung nicht wie verlangt öffentlich gemacht hat, die Landesverbände dazu aber immer noch schweigen, darauf sei auch hingewiesen:
*Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt - Dementi vom DAFV verlangt!*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4550879#post4550879

Hier gehts aber um die Resolution des DAFV, und da ist klar aus dem Offenen Brief des KAV-NF Präsidenten Töllner zu entnehmen, dass dieser keinesfalls im Namen von 620.000 im DAFV organisierten Angelfischern geschehen sein kann:
Die wussten nämlich schlicht nichts davon! 

Siehe dazu auch:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir?
> 
> Wer ist wir?
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: KAV-NF fragt nach: Angelverbote FFH und Dorschschutz - Wir holen Stellungnahmen e*

Habe aus dem ursprünglichen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519) dieses Thema hier "ausgelagert" und neu aufgemacht, da dies als eigenständiges Thema besser passt als im anderen. 

Sobald weitere Stellungnahmen eingehen, wird das hier veröffentlicht.


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote FFH und Baglimit Dorsche - Wir holen Stellungnahmen ein!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant, dass die Darstellung des LSFV-SH-Präsis dabei Pressemeldungen von Politikern, Veröffentlichungen und Schreiben in Zeitungen und von der Initiative genauso widerspricht wie uns ebenso vorliegenden Mails von Minister Habeck...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass der Kieler Adlatus Vollborn von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit ihr  in Berlin im BMUB war, wurde in der Antwort von Präsident Heldt  ausgeführt!
> 
> Nicht jedoch, dass dies alles ohne Absprache oder vorherige Information  mit den anderen Beteiligten der Initiative um die EGOH und den DFV  geschehen ist


Typisches Verdummvernebelungsgeschwätz.
Gefilterte Schön-Wetter-Teil-Infomationen.

Ein Präsi, 
der einen Brandbrief eines Kreisverbandes 
auf eine solche Art beantwortet
sollte nicht Präsi bleiben,
denn er sieht sich mehr in der Rolle Fehler der Verbandsstrukturen verschleiern zu müssen,
als die berechtigten Fragen der Mitglieder korrekt und vollständig zu beantworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Angelverbote FFH und Baglimit Dorsche - Wir holen Stellungnahmen ein!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Typisches Verdummvernebelungsgeschwätz.



Das find ich nicht nett, ich finde, ich hab das ganz gut herausgearbeitet...


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2016)

*AW: KAV-NF fragt nach: Angelverbote FFH und Dorschschutz - Wir holen Stellungnahmen e*

Die Hauptfrage, die sich stellt, ist für mich:

Weiß Herr Heldt eigentlich noch was abgeht, oder zieht längst ein karrieregeiler Politiker im Hintergrund alle Fäden, ohne dass Herr Heldt auch nur im geringsten ahnt, was sich wirklich hinter seinem Rücken abspielt und wofür er seinen Kopf und Namen als Präsident hinhält?

Denn dieser Antwortbrief kann doch, nach dem, was an Fakten und Aussagen öffentlich und bekannt ist, nur aus völliger Unwissenheit oder einem gezielten Vertuschungsversuch resultieren. Beides wäre -da hat Kati mal wieder völlig recht- Grund und Anlass genug, um an der Person im Amt zu zweifeln. 

Es ist schon witzig, dass beim Lesen und Verarbeiten solcher Informationen, man immer eher geneigt ist, jemanden Unwissenheit zuzutrauen als Hinterlist.
Allerdings bei all dem, was ich direkt oder indirekt aus diesem LSFV-SH und von seinem Geschäftsführer auch in persönlicher Diskussion in deren Forum in den letzten Jahren so miterleben musste, gilt diese Aussage nicht unbedingt pauschal.


----------



## kreuzass (13. September 2016)

*AW: KAV-NF fragt nach: Angelverbote FFH und Dorschschutz - Wir holen Stellungnahmen e*

Bekomme zu der Seite vom KAV NF nur folgendes: *Parse error*:  syntax error, unexpected T_LNUMBER, expecting T_VARIABLE or '$' in */kunden/195890_25878/webseiten/joomla/joomla/joomla1.0/joomla/templates/rhuk_milkyway/index.php* on line *35
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: KAV-NF fragt nach: Angelverbote FFH und Dorschschutz - Wir holen Stellungnahmen e*

Bei mir auch gerade so. Für den Notfall hab ich (wie andere wohl auch) die Schreiben sowohl vom Präsi Töllner wie vom Präsi Heldt abgespeichert.

Dass der Präsi Toellner gegenüber dem LSFV-SH wieder einknickt, wäre aber auch nicht das erste Mal (siehe letzte Hauptversammlung, da war auf einmal der DAFV wieder so toll, dass man selbst die Beitragserhöhung um 50% mitmachte, nachdem er auch da vorher den großen Max markierte und raus wollte aus dem DAFV, auch den Westensee haben die da dann geschluckt und alles.....)...


----------



## kreuzass (14. September 2016)

*AW: KAV-NF fragt nach: Angelverbote FFH und Dorschschutz - Wir holen Stellungnahmen e*

Ich warte erstmal ab. Vielleicht funktioniert die Seite dann wieder. Andernfalls komme ich gerne darauf zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: KAV-NF fragt nach: Angelverbote FFH und Dorschschutz - Wir holen Stellungnahmen e*

Gerade zurück, gleich geguckt - funktioniert wieder


----------

